# Cutting valley shingles w/ circular saw.



## hootrod351 (Jul 3, 2013)

im 64 and started using one of those ridgid air saws, works and really nice in the winter, summer there pretty easy to cut just with a knife. ive seen a guy cut them with a angle grinder, he was a little skinny guy.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Why all the negative comments about something just because you are unfamiliar with the practice?

First off, I have never done it.

The saw is modified with a "sled" on the base. It will not cut through or score the metal.

The blade is one with very few teeth. This type of blade generates a lot less heat and gumming it up is much less likely.

The sled runs along the "W" in the valley as a guide. It also is guided along the rake edge for those cuts.

If you open the youtube page and go to the video poster's other videos, he plainly shows the tool cutting up _*and*_ down valleys. Also there is cutting rakes.

I recall about 15-20 years ago a couple of guys were at my main roof supplier hawking a similar tool. They must have had a video setup running in the show room, because I couldn't get search results from google for it, and I know I saw a video demonstration.

It's a gadget in my eyes. It doesn't make it hackery or unprofessional. It's just that gadgets are typically of limited use.

I've done 10's of thousands of squares of shingles. If open metal valleys were the norm for those installations, I certainly would be open to a serious evaluation of this type of setup. The only real concern I see is paint getting scratched as the granules accumulate under the saw during the cut.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr Latone said:


> The only real concern I see is paint getting scratched as the granules accumulate under the saw during the cut.



You've got to be the only roofer I've ever heard say that. I swear the mexicans around here try to scratch the tin


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

My negative comments were based on the fact that extention cords on the roof are annoying.


----------

